# iPod Nano generation 6 - playlists



## cpcarter (Nov 27, 2008)

How do I create a new playlist on the new generation 6 iPod, without using the PC? I want to be able to hear music from certain artists, albums and genres.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

page 25 of the manual
http://manuals.info.apple.com/en_US/iPod_nano_6thgen_User_Guide.pdf


----------

